# Greetings from Sweden!



## lalja (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello all! I am an 15 year old Swedish male guy who are very interested in flight simulation. 
To bad i've not discovered this forum earlier!  
Well well, here I am ! 
I got these games ready! :

Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Deluxe
Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator 3 2 .
IL-2: Sturmovik
IL-2: Sturmovik: Forgotten Battles (With Ace expansion).*
Pacific Fighters *

And some less realistic games like: 

Attack on Pearl Harbor! (Uninstalled).*

I've atmomemt 2 joysticks to choose between 
Logitech Joystick Attack 3 - This one I am using for combat flight games!
Logitech Joystick Cordless Freedom 2.4 - This one I am using for non-combat flight games. 

Now you know a bit about me, or my gaming tech 
Hope you like me, Cause you'll see much of me in the future!!!  

With the best greetings, 

Lalja
* = Update


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...


----------



## lalja (Jul 26, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum...



Hello! Thank you , I'll see you around i guess! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

Enjoy the gaming section. It needs some energy.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!



> Attack on Pearl Harbor!


You're kidding? Wasn't that the second game made by Atari after Pong?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We've got another Swede lurking around here,
somewhere.

Charles


----------



## lalja (Jul 26, 2008)

Hope so, You can never get enough of us! 

Njaco @ I don't really understund what your point is.. It maybe was, but so ?  
Please explain


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hejsan hoppsan polarn! En annan e fran Ostersund.... Welcome to the family!


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Shululu  Cool, I've actually been there. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gavle is a nice town too, been there a few times....


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, Indeed it is.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

> Njaco @ I don't really understund what your point is.. It maybe was, but so ?
> Please explain


Just my stupid opinion that the game was so poorly made and horrible. I actually threw it away and kept the CD cover for my CDs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

So, on a scale from 1 to 10 it was -5 or something like that then, or?


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Just my stupid opinion that the game was so poorly made and horrible. I actually threw it away and kept the CD cover for my CDs.



Haha. Yes indeed it is a very poor made game. But it's quite fun a rainy monday night. 
But I prefer CFS3 and FSX and IL-2. 
On my scale Attack on Pearl Harbor gets an 3 1/2.
Regards, 
Lalja


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought it was so bad, that rating it would be useless.


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Haha. Okey


----------

